# Wordle



## Murkrow (Feb 7, 2022)

Who else is playing?
Have you found any fun variations of it?

I'm currently on a 24 day streak


----------



## Sanqui (Feb 9, 2022)

I do have to say it's pretty genius and it reminds me of 2048 in its simplicity and appeal.  It's also the prime target of portability and I seriously want to make a version for some obscure PDA.

Still, the first time I played I didn't figure the word out and it soured me on the game so I haven't started playing it daily


----------



## haneko (May 23, 2022)

I've heard wordle being mentioned by literally everyone around me, but I have no idea what it is, lmao. Heck, Google tells me that "wordle answer" is a trending search right now.

Based on the buzz around it I guessed it was just another overhyped mobile app like Candy Crush but Sanqui saying that it's like 2048 makes me slightly curious.


----------



## Murkrow (May 23, 2022)

I probably shoulda included a link/explanation in the first post. It's here: https://www.nytimes.com/games/wordle/index.html
It's basically the game "mastermind" if you've heard of that, but the answers are words from the dictionary instead of sequences of colour.

I stopped playing after it moved to the NYT site, mainly because it didn't migrate my streak and it put me in a bad mood.

A couple of weeks ago there was trouble with a welsh language version of wordle, when the answer that day was literally impossible. The keyboard it had included all kinds of accents and diacritics, but didn't include the character ŷ which was needed to type the correct answer >_<


----------

